# Alternate names for penis



## Shae (Feb 22, 2005)

*You know the thread. Many names for the male's private area.*


dick


----------



## Shae (Feb 22, 2005)

strudel


----------



## Shae (Feb 22, 2005)

cock


----------



## thatguy (Feb 22, 2005)

I was hoping to wait until later to open this thread up, but since you did...


Tallywacker


----------



## Shae (Feb 22, 2005)

trouser snake


----------



## Shae (Feb 22, 2005)

drain pipe


----------



## thatguy (Feb 22, 2005)

one-eyed stranger


----------



## PreMier (Feb 22, 2005)

Purple helmet soldier


----------



## thatguy (Feb 22, 2005)

The Sceptor


----------



## Shae (Feb 22, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Purple helmet soldier


Yeah man!   were you thinkin?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 22, 2005)

Johnny


----------



## Shae (Feb 22, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Johnny


Thought it was a name for a toilet.


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 22, 2005)

salami


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 22, 2005)

johnson


----------



## Warren[BigW] (Feb 22, 2005)

My purple headed warrior of love.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2005)

Mr. Happy...lmao...


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 22, 2005)

Shlong


----------



## Little Wing (Feb 23, 2005)

breakfast
  lunch
  dinner


----------



## The__wenger (Feb 23, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> johnson


Mr.Johnson and his two sons


----------



## Hillside (Feb 23, 2005)

Junk
Deal
Wedding Tackle
Meat & 2 bits
Gerkin
Dong
Crank
Tube Steak


----------



## Shae (Feb 23, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> breakfast
> lunch
> dinner


Desert!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 23, 2005)

jimmy
peter
frank


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2005)

also wood/woodie


----------



## I Are Baboon (Feb 23, 2005)

wallace


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 23, 2005)

Giligan, Hes my little buddy and he gets me into trouble


----------



## thatguy (Feb 23, 2005)

The Meat Flute


----------



## westb51 (Feb 23, 2005)

jack johnson

jack johnson is a midget, so sometimes i mangle the midget


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 23, 2005)

Rope


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2005)

twig 'n berries


----------



## Sapphire (Feb 23, 2005)

Shae said:
			
		

> Desert!


DESSERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisROCK (Feb 23, 2005)

Frank and beans...


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2005)

Python


----------



## maniclion (Feb 23, 2005)

MINI ME

 CHO-CHO

 MEAT WHISTLE, SKIN FLUTE, SEXAPHONE, FLESH TUBA(BASSOON,TRUMPET,VARIOUS OTHER WIND INTRUMENTS)

 I call mine "Getbackinthere"


----------



## maniclion (Feb 23, 2005)

chub


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 23, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> one-eyed stranger



Stranger?  Mine's a DAMN good friend.

"Heat seaking missile of love."


----------



## maniclion (Feb 23, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Stranger?  Mine's a DAMN good friend.
> 
> "Heat seaking missile of love."


Yours is more like a torpedo with all the old battleships you've sunk.  ohhhhhhhh!


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 23, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Yours is more like a torpedo with all the old battleships you've sunk.  ohhhhhhhh!



Every one of them "went down" with a smile on their face.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2005)




----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 23, 2005)

Pork


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2005)

Magic Stick


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 23, 2005)

Tally Wacker


----------



## maniclion (Feb 23, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Every one of them "went down" with a smile on their face.


There's little difference between a smile and a wince.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 23, 2005)

Ding Dong


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 23, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> There's little difference between a smile and a wince.



What the hell difference does it make when a woman's sucking on your Tubesteak? 

(ZZ Tops - Tubesteak Boogie.   )


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 23, 2005)

Big Foot


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 23, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> Big Foot



Niiiiice.  That should get some women around here thinking.  Probably get Vieope and min0 lee thinking too.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 23, 2005)

Vieope's a GIRL?


----------



## maniclion (Feb 23, 2005)

When I was in Hong Kong this girl I was intimate with had a few friends and one of the guys was jealous and walked off in a huff yelling something about her liking "Donkey Kong Honky Dong"  I still love that saying.


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 23, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> Vieope's a GIRL?



Nah, just gay.


----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2005)

12" Long Bong (and the balls are Cheech and Chong)

Skin Flute 

how could everyone forget about the the good ole Pee-pee


----------



## theprofessor (Feb 23, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> I was hoping to wait until later to open this thread up, but since you did...
> 
> 
> Tallywacker


 MY FAVORITE


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 23, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> 12" Long Bong (and the balls are Cheech and Chong)




You named your balls, cheech and chong?


----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2005)

I used to only call my old girlfriend Pumpkin, and for some reason, she called my unit "Peter", so we kinda had a running joke that it was "Peter the Pumpkin eater"


----------



## Flex (Feb 23, 2005)

Luke8395 said:
			
		

> You named your balls, cheech and chong?



And i let bitches smoke my pipe.......what's so funny about that?  






speaking of, i think i wanna go let a chick smoke it right now


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 24, 2005)

Destroyer


----------



## ALBOB (Feb 24, 2005)

Harry and the Hendersons


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 24, 2005)

fuck stick
 crank


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 24, 2005)

Souvlaki


----------



## Lucifer (Feb 24, 2005)

Branding Iron.


----------

